# DIRT Rally mit Logitech Driving Force GT



## rhazaar (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen und frohes Neues Jahr!

ich versuche gerade das Game mit dem o.g. Wheel spielbar zu konfigurieren. Bisher bekomme ich kein brauchbares Ergebnis hin.

Ich spiele die erste Rally, in Griechenland mit dem Lancia Fulvia.

Das Lenkrad hakt manchmal, als wenn es Lags hätte. Das heisst ich lenke, und im Spiel fährt der Wagen geradeaus, erst nach einer Kurzen Zeit (i.d.R. ca. bis zu einer Sekunde) lenkt das Fahrzeug im Spiel. Das ist denkbar ungünstig, denn dann hänge ich schon irgenwo in der Prärie und der Wagen ist halbwegs geschrottet.

Dazu kommt, dasss das Fahrverhalten unfassbar ungenau und schwammig ist. Es fühlt sich an als hätte ich keine direkte Kontrolle auf das Auto und es macht im Prinzig was es will.

Daher meine Anliegen an euch:

1. Kennt dieses Problem jemand aus eigener Erfahrung? Wie habt ihr Abhilfe geschafft?

2. Können die DIRT Spieler mal ihnre erweiterten Wheelsettings posten? Wie habt ihr dieses Rad eingestellt damit es spielbar ist? Wie habt ihr die Logitech Profiler Einstellungen gemacht?

3. Die Kalibibrierung des Lenkrades im Spiel ist schlecht beschrieben. Schritt eins bekomme ich noch hin, drehe das Lenkrad bis Anschlag in eine Richtung. Aus Schritt 2 werde ich nicht schlau. 90 Grad zurück drehen?

Ich hoffe sehr dass dies hier DIRT Fahrer lesen, ich kanns echt knicken, so mit dem DFGT zu fahren. Und ich will für eine Rallye-Simulation ungern mein Gamepad nutzen.

Danke und einen guten Start uns neue Jahr allen!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2016)

Erst mal die Frage: geht das Lenkrad denn in anderen Games einwandfrei? Wenn nein oder du es nicht weißt, dann schau zuerst mal, ob es neuere Treiber für Dein Mainboard und ggf. auch das Lenkrad gibt.


----------



## rhazaar (1. Januar 2016)

Okay, ich bin eine Schritt weiter.

Erstmal spreche ich jetzt "nur" noch von den Input Lags. Was die Steuerung angeht habe ich ein gutes Setting gefunden, mit Hilfe der englischsprachigen Steam Community.

Ich habe vor DIRT das Spiel Project Cars gespielt. Auch mit dem DFGT Lenkrad. Lief alles super. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Lags nur in DIRT auftreten. Ich habe aber gerade nochmal Project Cars angeworfen und siehe da, die gleichen Probleme.

Die Lags betreffen übrigens nicht nur Lenkung. Auch manuelles Schalten, Gas und Bremse sind von den Verzögerungen betroffen.

Logitech Software inklusive Treiber sind aktuell, in Version 5.10. Sind auch frisch installiert. Habe ich heute neu gemacht. Deinstallation der alten Treiber habe ich über die Systemsteuerung gemacht, sollte also sauber sein.

Ich kann höchsten mal versuchen die 32 Bite Treiber / Software zu installieren. Ich muss ja alles ausschließen. Nach aktuellem Mainboard Treiber kann ich noch schauen, habe aber erst vor ca. nem halben Jahr das System neu aufgesetzt und dazu aktuelle Treiber runter geladen. Ist n älteres MB so dass ich nicht glaube, dass in den letzten 6 Monaten neue TReiber für das MoBo gekommen sind. Aber ich schaue es mir an.

Habe übrigens festgestellt, dass die Einstellungen in "Geräte und Drucker" für das Lenkrad (also in der Kalibrierung) das Gaspedal gar nicht erkannt wird und die Bremse auf dem Gas liegt!?!?!? Seeehr strange alles...

Mein Sys ist übrigens ein Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit.


----------



## Batze (2. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht denn deine übrige Hardeware aus. Also CPU GPU und Speicher. Eventuell mal versuchen alles runterzudrehen. Dirt Rally hat auch einen internen Test. Den mal nutzen mit diversen Grafik Einstellungen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2016)

Teste auch mal nen anderen USB-Port


----------



## rhazaar (3. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Teste auch mal nen anderen USB-Port



Manchmal ist es so einfach.

Ich hatte 2 USB Ports getestet, bei beiden das gleiche Problem. Jetzt habe ich mal einen weiteren getestet. Und siehe da. Keine Lags!

Scheinen mir wirklich 2 Ports abgeraucht zu sein ohne dass ich es bemerkt habe.

Ich teste mal weiter. Wenn das Problem wieder auftaucht komme ich wieder 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

